# Saucers v Wheels



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I am getting my first 2 mice on the 20th of March and so I am starting to kit out my cage! I have the exact same cage that 'sasandcol' has ( viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30)

It has room for either a wheel or a saucer. I was wondering if one was better than the other or anything else that separates them quality wise.

SASANDCOL- I was wondering if you could tell me where you got that little house from as is it very cute and just what I am after.

Merci x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Saucer is far better as far as I'm concerned the mice love it and it stops their tails going up over their backs! I was finding that one of my mice had it tail perminantly over its back, once I changed its wheel to a saucer it went back to normal. It is much more fun to watch your mice on a saucer they all pile on!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aaahhh! Sounds cute! If its the best thing I supose Saucer it is then!!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

We put a saucer into ours but i think because our meece were used to the wheel, they just couldn't get used to it at all so we put the wheel back in.

We got the house from ESK Pets, but they keep moving out of it. lol. 
We have now moved the house to the secong shelf and the wheel dfown as it kept making a racket.

Have fun kitting out your cage, if you want i can go to ESk and see if they have anouther house


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww! Thank-you!!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

I personally prefer wheels the silent spinners one have ordered 4 off ebay for our mice.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahh said:


> I personally prefer wheels the silent spinners one have ordered 4 off ebay for our mice.


You and me both dear


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had both and prefer the saucers as they take up less space, in order to avoid tail damage in the silent spinners you have to get quite a big one which is really tall and they dont fit into all of my RUBs.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I would probably have that problem with the wheel because there is not a lot of space between the roof and the top level so I will probably go for a spinner then.
Thanks


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the mini silent spinners coming for mine and they fit in them fine, even my campbells dwarf who is bigger than a mouse fits in one with no problems and I always make sure mine have the appropriate sized wheels. Ian I find the opposite the flying saucers take up more room. I would get scared they would fly off them and hurt themselves.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Its the tail thats the problem, I think the mini silent spinner would be too small. With mice it makes the spine and tail curve upwards if they use the wheel a lot and it can result in a permanently curved upwards tail. Also show line mice are fairly huge, Ive got some bucks which wouldnt be able to fit in a mini spinner.

The saucers take up more floor space I suppose but I have always found that the height of other wheels means I cant even get them into the tanks. The mice leanr to use the saucers really quickly and they only tend to fall of when they all pile on at the same time, it doesnt seem to put them off though. Although as ever there are certian mice which will never be interested in a wheel or saucer and others which wont stop running!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

True showline mice probably are to big for the mini silent spinners. Our mice are just regular mice they are smaller they have a small wheel at the mo which they fit in fine. I agree it is right that animals who use wheels have the appropriate sized wheels because of their tails and their backs. All our hamsters the syrians have the regular sized silent spinners or jumbo rollys and the dwarves have the small rolly's or mini silent spinners. 
Our buck dandy has a small rolly and fits in it no problem. 
True each mouse is different some like the wheels some the saucers and yup true the saucers would fit in the tub/tank easier. 
I suppose it depends also what the owner has been used to.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the saucers, mainly because they run through the middle and just go a bit loopy on them! :lol: 
But the SSs are great in the smaller cages, because of taking up less floor space. Only one mouse can fit on, though, and even though the only mice I have ATM (I keep putting off breeding! Someone force me to start!) are weedy, little, sick, badly-bred things from someone's pet shop mice, they don't fit on the small ones without their backs almost doubling up, so the regulars are needed, which are pretty annoying to place, because they're either grinding against a shelf, or the base, or some other furniture...

So all in all....saucers methinks.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats true effy they need more space the big ss's sometimes they move aswell. A couple of our rody's are badly marked by the base of the normal ss's for our hammies they leave black marks on the bottom on the cage. Sorry about the petshop mice we've had the same with some petshop hamsters have lost them between 5 and 10 months old was awful.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Effy said:


> Someone force me to start!!!


START!!! 

I will probably (definately) go for the saucer then!!  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Just updating 

Well untill now I haven't been able to find any saucers so I had the medium (I think :roll silent spinner. BUt today I was at Pets at Home looking for a new cage for my soon to come buck. Well as me and my mum were walking around we found some saucers! I got one for my does and one for my 'soon to come' buck. I put it in my does and very tentatively they gave it a go and now they are flying around like mad girls. 
They take up a lot less space and I can put them on floors of the cage that nothing else could go. They are great and now I understand what all the fuss was about! 5 *s for the saucers


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They all loved the saucer when they were babies  so I'm not surprised that it didnt take them long to get used to it


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:lol: It was really cute when i put it in. They would put a front paw on and run off and come back on and put on two and then climb on :lol:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I use a Silent Spinner for my buck, and a small wire-type wheel. I always liked the silent-spinner's, but they always poop and wee in them and its a pain to clean!(I'm sure you guys already said this yourselves) I have seen some saucers at the store, but never thought to give them a try... So I'm going to the pet store tomorrow to get some feeders for my snake, so I will buy some and see how I like them!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/Details.as ... rentId=626

You could try this link if you decide on Saucers, this is where I purchased all mine from, and my mice love them. There are bargain price for £2.99 each.

Regards

Paul


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay thanks ^^ I would get them from there, but I'm in the US D: Plus I don' think they are too expensive over here


----------

